# Offical Word on Touchpad Shipments from HP



## Gnubug (Aug 23, 2011)

I thought I would drop official news from HP on touchpad orders since no sites have picked up on the news yet. This was posted under a thread yesterday, but thought it might make sense to have it a topic on its own. Will be updated as I get more information:
9/27/2011 :

Pulled from twitter from Bryna Corcoran ,
Social Media Manager & Corp. for HP.
http://www.hp.com
"I have an update from the Small Medium Business HP Store coming up regarding TouchPad back orders. Watch my next few tweets.
From Small Med. Biz store team: The TouchPads for SMB orders are starting to arrive in the US. Orders that made the 8/21 cutoff
will start to ship early October but could take until the end of Oct.
Check order status here: http://bit.ly/ofbWIe"


----------



## Gnubug (Aug 23, 2011)

9/29/2011 Update:
A series of blocks (20,000) of touchpad orders have just gone to shipment. If you ordered from the HP SMB website, keep an eye on your email to see if your block series has shipped. This will continue as the sets and series are fulfilled.


----------



## Renardk764 (Jun 24, 2011)

Just got the email a few minutes ago. Order #03053**** Yeah Me!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Renardk764 said:


> Just got the email a few minutes ago. Order #03053**** Yeah Me!


Congrats!!!


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

"Renardk764 said:


> Just got the email a few minutes ago. Order #03053**** Yeah Me!


Good to hear.


----------



## MyPDAphone (Aug 21, 2011)

Got an email today saying mine would ship within the next 2 weeks. I ordered from SMB on 8/21.


----------



## TweetyBear (Aug 31, 2011)

MyPDAphone said:


> Got an email today saying mine would ship within the next 2 weeks. I ordered from SMB on 8/21.


me too! can't wait

Sent from my 3vo


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

Got the email yesterday, it shipped finallyyyyy. To celebrate i just downloaded over 500 iPad wallpapers (they are the same size/resolution as the touchpad, 1024x1024) o.e


----------



## lukeskywacko (Aug 28, 2011)

Renardk764 said:


> Just got the email a few minutes ago. Order #03053**** Yeah Me!


my order # is 30558***, but no email yet. my order number's like at least 20,000 behind yours, so mine must not have been in that 20,000 blocks.
me so jealous. :blush:


----------



## tripacer99 (Oct 1, 2011)

Mine FINALLY came in the mail today. Got the shipping conf. Email on the 30th, shipped same day. I nearly hugged the FedEx guy out of joy!

order #305425xx/43874xx, ordered 8/20 at 3 am.


----------



## shock (Oct 6, 2011)

I received an email on the 30th that i could expect it within 2 weeks, on the 1st i received an email that they shipped, and i received them today. now im looking for what i can do to it. BTW I ordered it on 08/21 from the SMB store order# 30548***


----------



## pahealton (Aug 24, 2011)

Just got my email that my shipment should happen within the next 2 weeks. I ordered on 8/21 but the official date shown is 8/23. My order # 30568***. I am so looking forward to playing with it.


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

http://news.inventhelp.com/Articles/Electronics/Electronics/hp-touchpad-release-date-12558.aspx


----------

